# Ignition won't turn 02 Malibu



## john.jones (May 12, 2008)

I just read the other thread on this where the poster paid a dealer to fix it. 
This is a common problem on many GM cars and I would like to fix my 2002 malibu myself. My key will not go past the off position. The instructions for replacement of the Ignition key barrel all say you have to turn the key to run then push the lock cylinder tab, but my lock is busted in the off position. I'm assuming this means replacing the ignition switch also unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

change the switch


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Apr 30, 2008)

Having just dealt with this recently, the lock cylinder tab is held in place by a thin strip of very flexible metal. I got lucky and got mine to turn and was able to release it but now knowing how it is setup. I would suggest drilling into the small piece that locks the cylinder in and with a self tapping screw or anything that will grab ahold of it in order to use to yank it out. It should just bend the light piece of spring metal and allow you to pull the lock block completely out, then allowing you to pull the cylinder out in any position.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dang, I hate this.

Has Ford taken over GM?

Sounds like a Ford idea to me. Sorry Ford guys, got broke of the Ford habbit in 86 with a Thunderbird that was black, but should have been painted yellow.

Haven't owned one since, and probably won't ever.

Isn't that hateful of me???? grin


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

im with you Mack. every Ford ive ever owned has had stupid things always going wrong with them and constant need of repair. i guess thats where they came up with Fixed Or Repaired Daily. but my favorite is still explicit starting with F Old Rebuilt Dodge. 

ill stick to my GM trucks and Pontiac cars.

but back to subject at hand Whitetail has experianced it first hand i think he would give the best advise.


----------

